# Bailman and his 1st Floor Man Cave



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

Sony KDS60A3000 SXRD 
Onkyo TXSR-705
Parasound 5250
Paradigm Studio 60v4
Paradigm Studio CC-570
Klipsch RS5
Klipsch RB5
Dual HSU VTF 3.3 18HZ Tune
Dual HSU MBM-12 
Panasonic RP61
Panasonic DMP-BD30K 


What, first floor Man Cave?...... :T


----------

